# VDR Live plugin 2 Fragen

## oma

Hallo,

nach stundenlanger Arbeit (für die CPU des PI) habe ich nun VDR samt plugins kompilert und er startet auch brav. Was mich noch etwas wundert ist das das Live plugin in Englisch erscheint. Die Tipps im Netz, eine Variable VDR_LANG zu setzen, hab ich versucht, klappt aber nicht. Die Ausgabe von locale -a:

```
gentoovdr conf.d # locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

german

```

 Laut /etc/conf.d/vdr:

```
###########################################################

#          Language Settings                              #

###########################################################

# Set the sort-order vdr uses

#   allowed values: locale-definitions listed by locale -a

#                   e.g. de_DE, en_GB, ...

#   default: glibc-default order (posix), or value of LANG if set

VDR_SORT_ORDER="de_DE"

# Set the locale vdr should use

#   allowed values: locale-definitions listed by locale -a

#                   e.g. de_DE, de_DE@euro, de_DE.utf8, en_GB.utf8, ...

#   default: use system-wide setting, and if none found, guess some utf8 locale

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

```

 Wie kann ich denn Deutsch forcieren ?

2. Frage: ich kenne das von anderen VDRs so das wenn man im LIVE Plugin umschaltet (Fernbedienung oder im EPG umschalten) der VDR das dann tut und oben im Menü auch so anzeigt - bei mir klappt das nicht - der bleibt immer auf dem ersten Kanal. Laut Adresse sollte aber z.B. 

```
http://192.168.1.99:8008/vdr_request/switch_channel?param=S19.2E-1-1201-28329
```

 auf WDR3 HD umschalten - macht er leider nicht. Da ich den VDR ja "Headless" nutzen will habe ich kein LIRC/Keyboard etc angelernt - das sagt er auch beim Start:

```
gentoovdr conf.d # /etc/init.d/vdr restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping vdr watchdog ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Stopping vdr-2.0.3 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Preparing start of vdr:

 *   Waiting for DVB devices ...

 * waited 0 seconds on check_dvbdevice                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Checking config files ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting vdr-2.0.3 ...

 *   CMDLINE:  start-stop-daemon  '--start' '--chdir' '/var/vdr' '--exec' '/usr/bin/vdr' --  '-u' 'vdr' '--watchdog=60' '--cachedir=/var/cache/vdr' '--log=2' '--video=/var/vdr/video' '--port=6419' '--record=/usr/share/vdr/bin/vdrrecord-gate.sh' '--plugin=live -p 8008 -i 192.168.1.99 ' '--plugin=xvdr ' '--plugin=femon ' '--plugin=streamdev-server -r /usr/share/vdr/streamdev/externremux.sh ' '--plugin=epgsearch ' '--plugin=svdrposd ' '--daemon'                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * First start of vdr: No check for running vdr possible

 * until control device (remote/keyboard) keys are learnt!

 * Starting vdr watchdog ... 
```

 Kann das etwas damit zu tun haben ?!?

Und als "Zuckerli" suche ich noch immer die Logs (jedenfalls nicht im messages) vom VDR oder den Plugins um etwas Troubleshooting zu machen, falls mir da jemand sagen können wo die sich verstecken?

Besten Dank und schönen Abend!

Oma

----------

## musv

 *oma wrote:*   

> Da ich den VDR ja "Headless" nutzen will habe ich kein LIRC/Keyboard etc angelernt 

 

Solltest du machen, ist für Debuggingzwecke, um auf dem Server auch mal Xineliboutput starten zu können, ziemlich praktisch. 

```
KBD.Up         00000000001B5B41

KBD.Down       00000000001B5B42

KBD.Menu       000000000000006D

KBD.Ok         000000000000000D

KBD.Back       000000000000007F

KBD.Left       00000000001B5B44

KBD.Right      00000000001B5B43

KBD.Red        000000001B5B5B41

KBD.Green      000000001B5B5B42

KBD.Yellow     000000001B5B5B43

KBD.Blue       000000001B5B5B44

KBD.0          0000000000000030

KBD.1          0000000000000031

KBD.2          0000000000000032

KBD.3          0000000000000033

KBD.4          0000000000000034

KBD.5          0000000000000035

KBD.6          0000000000000036

KBD.7          0000000000000037

KBD.8          0000000000000038

KBD.9          0000000000000039

KBD.Info       0000000000000069

KBD.FastFwd    0000001B5B31377E

KBD.FastRew    000000001B5B5B45

KBD.Power      0000000000000070

KBD.Volume+    0000001B5B32347E

KBD.Volume-    0000001B5B32337E

KBD.Mute       0000001B5B32317E

KBD.User7      0000001B5B31387E

KBD.User8      0000001B5B31397E

KBD.User9      0000001B5B32307E

XKeySym.Up         Up

XKeySym.Down       Down

XKeySym.Menu       m

XKeySym.Ok         Return

XKeySym.Back       BackSpace

XKeySym.Left       Left

XKeySym.Right      Right

XKeySym.Red        F1

XKeySym.Green      F2

XKeySym.Yellow     F3

XKeySym.Blue       F4

XKeySym.0          0

XKeySym.1          1

XKeySym.2          2

XKeySym.3          3

XKeySym.4          4

XKeySym.5          5

XKeySym.6          6

XKeySym.7          7

XKeySym.8          8

XKeySym.9          9

XKeySym.Info       i

XKeySym.Pause      space

XKeySym.FastFwd    F6

XKeySym.FastRew    F5

XKeySym.Power      p

XKeySym.Volume+    F12

XKeySym.Volume-    F11

XKeySym.Mute       F10

XKeySym.User7      F7

XKeySym.User8      F8

XKeySym.User9      F9
```

Die Sprache klappt bei mir. Hab ich global gesetzt. 

```
VDR_LANG=de_DE.utf8
```

----------

